# Suggestions for all-mountain?



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

I'm 5'6" 140lb. Looking for suggestions for a good all-mountain board. Price isn't so much an issue if it'll last me a long time. Although of course I'd like to save some $$$ if possible.


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

squishydonut said:


> I'm 5'6" 140lb. Looking for suggestions for a good all-mountain board. Price isn't so much an issue if it'll last me a long time. Although of course I'd like to save some $$$ if possible.


I like the style of Rome. Crail and Manual seem like the most logical choice but I was also looking at the quite a bit more expensive Anthem. Any insight?


----------



## snowsam17 (Jan 14, 2008)

My friend rides the rome anthem and he loves it. Unless ur really pressed for cash u should probably go with the anthem because it is a much better board with the sintered base and better technology. U can also probably find a pretty good deal on an older one if you look hard enough.


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

I sometimes ride in icy conditions with the possibility of some fresh powder. Is it pretty good for both?

EDIT: n00b question. Researching with the wonderful "search" button.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2008)

If your riding lots of groomers and icy conditions, you should look into board with magnetraction. I'm 1 inch taller than you and weight 120 and I bought a Lib-Tech TRS with magnetraction 154 2 weeks ago for an all mountain board. 

If you havn't head of magnetraction, its basically a wavy edge on snowboards to give your board 7 points of contact versus 2 on regular boards to cut into the ice and hard pack better. I havn't been able to take mine out yet but I have heard great stuff about it.


----------



## BRsnow (Jan 26, 2008)

I have been riding a salomon strobe and think it is a pretty great all mountain board. I have a 157, but you could probably go with the size lower. Also nothing changed with 07 and 08's so you can pick up a pretty great board for fairly cheap at this point...


----------



## snowsam17 (Jan 14, 2008)

yeah i live in new england so i ride a lot of groomers and ice and the anthem seems to work pretty well for my friend...
however go with magnetraction if you want something that is built to turn on the ice


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

Cool, thanks everybody.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

snowsam17 said:


> built to turn on the ice


Funny. I didn't think it was *possible* to turn on ice.


----------



## snowsam17 (Jan 14, 2008)

haha sorry... you know what i meant


----------

